# New BBS LM Reps?



## Boosted MKIV (Jul 9, 2007)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/STR601-WHEEL...#ht_740wt_1396

I came across these reps and was wondering what you guys thought about them? Do they look like all the other reps or not at all? How would fitment be on an A6 2.7? Would it be flush or would I need spacers? I just want your opinion.

Thanks


----------

